# First Tournament



## kosho (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello,
          I hope this finds everyone well. I have been training I GJJ
for about 5 years now. I listed who I train with on a different post. 
Well I have decided to try out my first BJJ tournament. 
It will be in Natick Ma. I did not know there where so mant rules to this.
But I am really fired up and look forward to it. any advise will be great.
I been to many kempo tournaments and open ones. 

Kosho


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 21, 2007)

Best of Luck!! Try to get some pics or Vids and post 'em so we can "be there" too!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 21, 2007)

when is the tournament????  where???

just relax you know what to do 

oh keep the shoulder/arm protected  you don't need more time off


----------



## Ybot (Sep 22, 2007)

Good luck with the competition!  Remember to go out there and make your opponent play your game.  Have a good time!


----------



## kosho (Sep 23, 2007)

natice ma, 10/21/07

kosho


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 23, 2007)

Good luck to you mate, just remember to keep breathing, I remember my first BJJ tournament I almost passed out because in the middle of the match I forgot that breathing is an essential part of life.  Just remember what you've been taught, use only what works for you, and try your best!


----------

